

US vaccine researcher sentenced to prison for fraud - ikeboy
http://www.nature.com/news/us-vaccine-researcher-sentenced-to-prison-for-fraud-1.17660

======
greenyoda
It's not clear to me what's accomplished by sending this guy to prison for
almost five years (57 months), a longer sentence than many violent criminals
receive. A lifetime ban on federal funding, the huge fine he received ($7.2
million), and losing his job would have insured that he would have never done
this again, and served as a very significant deterrent to anyone else
contemplating a similar fraud. Sending him to prison seems like gratuitous
cruelty towards him and his family, and it's also a burden for U.S. taxpayers.

------
zevkirsh
and you fuckers in california just had your 'politicians' vote for forced
vaccination of every child everywhere .

get ready for the number of merck supplied , tax payer purchased, vaccines to
begin ratcheting up in number and types over the next few years.

~~~
spanishcow
[https://www.google.se/search?q=smallpox&source=lnms&tbm=isch...](https://www.google.se/search?q=smallpox&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=oM-
UVersK8qxUbfTgugC&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1920&bih=1068)

This is smallpox. It is no joke.

